# MHS has struck again!



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We visited Dusty's breeder yesterday and we came home with another hav! Her name (for now at least) is Indie. She loves everyone and you would think she had been at our house for a lot longer than a few hours! We are completely amazed and couldn't be happier! 
I'll have to post the whole story and some pictures later. I can't get any pictures to post for some reason!
Ann also had a litter of puppies that we got to see. Yesterday was pretty fun!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joelle, that is so exciting!!! I didn't even know you were looking for another Hav! Now I will be anxiously awaiting pictures of your Indie (I really like the name, if you decide to keep it!).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on getting another Hav puppy!!! :whoo: How exciting!! Oh yes, you will definitely have to figure out how to get some pics on here.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

HURRY-HURRY-HURRY..we want to see Indie pix (LOVE her name!):whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news!!!! Can't wait to see photos and hear the story!!! It is officially puppy season!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation, two is definitely better than one!!!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Indie is a great name! How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, how exciting. It definitely is puppy season! Pics PLEASE!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Joelle, congratulations! being from Indiana I like the name too


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joelle, YAY! What great news. Amanda's right, it's officially puppy season, just need to let my DH know about somehow...Can't wait to see pics of Dusty and new BFF.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I still can't upload a photo! I will keep trying. I don't know why it's not working for me today.
Indie is 11 months old. She is black with a few white markings. She looks very different from Dusty-her coat is nearly straight compared to Dusty's curl and volume. Her face looks different too, but she's cute, and very very sweet. 
We didn't tell the kids anything. Not even that we were going to visit Ann. They figured out where we were going by the time we got there, but still didn't suspect a thing. Since Ann has new puppies, the kids thought we were going to visit them. We just watched to see how Indie would do around the kids and she was great. She just loves everyone. Once we were fairly confident that things would work out, we asked the kids if they thought we should bring her home with us, and they were ecstatic! (We weren't looking for a second dog at all, but everything just fell into place for this to happen)
We had a great ride home, and although Dusty was a little annoyed at the company at first, by the end of the evening she and Indie had played together a little.
Indie is very confident and happy-go-lucky. I'm really suprised she hasn't seem upset much at all by the change. We'll have to see how it goes, but so far so good! I really wish I could get a picture to load!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joelle, sounds like Inide has a great temperament. Hope you get the upload figured out soon.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw, congradulations  Indie sounds like she's going to fit in just fine  Dusty needs to give his little sister a chance  LOL WE WANT PICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great surprise for the kids! I can't wait to see photos of them playing together!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Joelle on your new family member!:clap2:

I bet Dusty will love a new playmate!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! We are heavily into puppy season here. I can't wait to see your new baby Indie. Please figure out the problem soon. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Joelle! I love the name Indie....you'll have fun with two!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations!
How great to get an 11 month old "puppy". It will be so much fun and no puppy chewing, housetraining etc. She sound so sweet.
It's great having 2 Havs.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay!! A new puppy! Anxiously awaiting pics of Indie...love the name. :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats!!

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Joelle, what happy news!! Congratulations.
It seems everyone but me is getting new Hav these days....... 
Can't wait to see photos.
I really like the name Indie.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

JOELLE! YOU SNEAKY LITTLE GIRL! A NEW HAV! HOW EXCITING! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HER AND HEAR ALL ABOUT HOW SHE BECAME DUSTY'S LITTLE SIS!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Joelle, congratulations! Indie sounds very sweet. Look foward to seeing her pictures.

Looks like this is the season of getting second Havs. A warm welcome to all the new puppies in their forever homes!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like a great addition to your family.
Can't wait to see some pics, she's sounds wonderful.
And I LOVE the name!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW!!! There must be something in the air! All these new happy Havs! Congratulations Joelle. Indie is a great name and can't wait to see pictures. That must have been so fun to see your kids' reaction to getting a new dog. I'm sure Dusty and Indie will be best of friends soon. Can't wait to see pictures and videos (hint, hint, hint) of the two of them playing.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow. that is so exciting Joelle. I love the name Indie. I am glad she and dusty are getting along. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What fun news, Joelle! Congratulations! I'm eagerly awaiting pix op2: It certainly does seem like it's raining puppies, Diane :becky:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pics! Wow! Everyone is catching the MHS!! It's an epidemic! :suspicious::becky:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I can't wait to see the pics! Wow! Everyone is catching the MHS!! It's an epidemic! :suspicious::becky:


Christy, is that a hint? Looks like Rufus is ready for a sibling. You will love it.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Ohhh another puppy!!! What a great wave of Hav's!!! 

Dusty is so lucky!! What a great way to do it.... it was simply meant to be!!!

Pictures pictures!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane- you are evil putting in a photo, i rushed here cause I saw the paperclip icon!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures! Congratulations!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Christy, is that a hint? Looks like Rufus is ready for a sibling. You will love it.


Nope! Not a hint! But wow it seems like everyone is getting new puppies! It's raining doggies!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Horray! Finally I got a photo to upload! I had to use the other computer, which is in the guest room, and we have guests right now! Very inconvenient. I'll try for more later, or maybe I'll figure out why the other computer won't upload anything to anywhere, using any browser.

I'm experiencing the joy of trying to get a decent picture of a black dog. It seems to be even more fun to try and get a black and a white one in the same photo.

Indie is doing great so far except that she will only eat raw medallions or treats, no kibble. And she can hold it forever. I have only seen her pee three times in 36 hours, and no poo. :frusty: She barked to come out of her crate at 6 this morning so I got up and took her out. It is 8:15 and she still hasn't gone potty. And she's not too thrilled about being brushed, but we can work on that. She's very sweet and everyone loves her. Dusty is adjusting and the two of them played tug of war earlier this morning.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

More photos-finally!-uploading problem solved (don't install beta versions of parental controls!)
I think the hair on Indie's muzzle has been trimmed. Either that or she's chewed it off. It gives her an interesting look, but she's cute.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

They are real beauties! And so are you

Have fun with them! Where are you in AZ? My daughter lives in Tempe.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats! Indie looks like a real cutie.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> We weren't looking for a second dog at all, but everything just fell into place for this to happen


Congrats, Joelle! Your kids must have been SO excited!

We weren't really looking for a second dog either, but Scout just came along at a time when my MHS was flaring up....everything fell into place....and an emotional/hormonal decision was made! I have no regrets - he is the sweetest baby ever!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Jan, we're in Gilbert-not far from Tempe at all.
Jane, the kids were very excited once we told them. My son came downstairs very quietly this morning and sat down on the sofa. A couple of minutes later his head popped up over the back and he said, "Indie was the only one who noticed I came downstairs!" He is just so thrilled that she likes him. He couldn't get near Dusty for a long time after she came home. They are friends now, but Indie is more inclined to trust little boys than Dusty was at first. I think my son has learned a bit about how to treat small dogs as well!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Indie's hair looks so silky! I love the two different looks 

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Joelle, your babies are beautiful. You look so happy holding them. You are in for a lot of fun with those two.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats-- she is beautiful. I love the way they look together!!! As I say, now you have your summer dog and your winter dog. (since in the summer I wear mostly white and beige and the winter black and grey)


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Joelle, I am so happy for you and your family! Congratulations! Both Dusty and Inkie are so beautiful together ~ I love the contrast :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joelle, Indie is just so cute! I love the black/white contrast as well! How old is she?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joelle, I love Indie's hair, WOW, what a beautiful dog!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Indie is 11 months. She has the same May birthday as my oldest daughter! DD was pleased with that!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She is about Kubrick's age, then. That's a wonderful time, I think, since they already got over their rebellious teenage years.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, so many new fur kids on the forum I'm really starting to want one myself.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joelle, she's gorgeous and what a beautiful topline she has. Love it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Beautiful. What a very fun treat for your family.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations! I love her name - she's a cutie!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Joelle...Indie is just beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Indie is beautiful...I'm so happy for you! Ok...all of you who are getting new pups, could you please give me some tips on persuading DH to let me get another!!! Amy needs a sister (or brother)  I suppose if a stray Hav were to "accidently" wander into our yard, maybe he'd let me keep it..hehe!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Joelle, Indie is a real cutie and I am sure the kids are very happy.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Indie is beautiful!!! I would love to have another hav. Mollie needs a little sister. Does the first hav always accept the second dog? I am nervous mollie would be unhappy


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Tips on persuading the DH? Mine was more eager to say yes than I was. I do the brushing and bathing! His only concerns were "how much?" and "what color?". The price was very right, and Indie does not look like a cow, so he was satisfied. 
Does the first one accept the second? Dusty was mad at first-she started to look annoyed in the car on the way home, and when Indie liked my brother-in-law right away, Dusty looked downright angry (she hates him in spite of many generous treats). Since then Dusty has very quickly decided that someone to play with is just fine with her and we have had lots of RLH and crazy play in the last couple of days. It's been fun!

My son was very pleased when Indie was the first one to greet/notice him when he came downstairs yesterday morning. The girls like it that Indie will follow them and does not just stick with me. She seems to really love everyone and doesn't have a one-person bias. Dusty is definitely a mommy's girl, although she likes everyone too.
i'm definitely beginning to see why people like to have two havs!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

mom23girls said:


> Indie is beautiful...I'm so happy for you! Ok...all of you who are getting new pups, could you please give me some tips on persuading DH to let me get another!!! Amy needs a sister (or brother)  I suppose if a stray Hav were to "accidently" wander into our yard, maybe he'd let me keep it..hehe!


Jen,

It took me a very long time to persuad DH to let me have another puppy! And I mean very long ~ just ask everyone on the Northern California area! Just keep hinting that Amy would be so happy to have a playmate and then tell him only two! :biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Libby:

I have been out of town!!!!!!

How exciting!!!!

You convinced him!!!

Hugs!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Indie and Dusty look adorable together....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Joelle, what great pics of your new girl!! Indie is very pretty and I love her stance. She almost looks regal. Nice to have an older pup too, I'll bet! i know it was nice getting Sammy when he was 7.5 months. I missed out on training him from the start, but the harder puppy stage things were mostly done. 

It is so sweet that Indie is affectionate with everyone, esp. with your son. I'm sure that makes her all the more endearing to the whole family. How nice and exciting!! I KNOW two Havs are better than one, but it's nice when others here discover that too!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It is nice getting an older pup. Dusty was older too-7 months when she came to us. Ann, our breeder, does a nice job with her dogs, and both Dusty and Indie were house-trained, crate trained, easy to groom, and generally well-behaved. We feel lucky!

Indie is adjusting well. I finally got her to eat some kibble yesterday. She won't touch what I feed Dusty and only wanted raw! We went to the pet store to get some kibble samples, and she loves EVO, and one of the others. I was afraid she was going to be tougher on this. She definitely has different tastes. Here's a funny. I tried giving them a piece of Wellness Ocean formula, and Dusty carried her piece over to the carpet and rolled on it! That one must smell really special!


We are totally agreeing with you that two havs are better than one!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> *It is nice getting an older pup*. Dusty was older too-7 months when she came to us. Ann, our breeder, does a nice job with her dogs, and both Dusty and Indie were house-trained, crate trained, easy to groom, and generally well-behaved. We feel lucky!
> 
> Indie is adjusting well. I finally got her to eat some kibble yesterday. She won't touch what I feed Dusty and only wanted raw! We went to the pet store to get some kibble samples, and she loves EVO, and one of the others. I was afraid she was going to be tougher on this. She definitely has different tastes. Here's a funny. I tried giving them a piece of Wellness Ocean formula, and Dusty carried her piece over to the carpet and rolled on it! That one must smell really special!
> 
> We are totally agreeing with you that two havs are better than one!!


First off, she's beautiful!!! And she looks like she's fitting in just great.
I have to agree about the older pup thing. After getting this shelter pup at 5 months old, house trained, doesn't chew on things, and is sooooo well behaved. I honestly don't think I could go the little puppy route again.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I KNOW two Havs are better than one, but it's nice when others here discover that too!


That's because two Havs make one whole! ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Indie is adorable. I'm glad it's working out so well for you. 
My sister and brother-in-law live in Gilbert too. We were just there earlier this month.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Joelle I was just in AZ this weekend shooting a wedding....darn! We could have had a playdate with the ladies.

It's so nice to hear Indie is fitting into your family so well. I know exactly what you mean about your son being excited that Indie likes him. Posh is the first dog that we've had that really really adores my eight year old son and he's so proud. With my daughter it's kind of a "double trouble" situation, so I'm thinking in a couple of years we could add to our family.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty did not enjoy my son at first. She ran from him (probably because he was constantly trying to grab her) for a long time. They get along now-she will come up to him for pets, and he is one of her favorite playmates. Indie has liked him from the first moment she saw him. He has grown up a bit since we got Dusty, and that helps, but Indie has just made him a very happy boy by liking him so much!
She made my daughter's day too, even though she complained a little. After I put the kids to bed, Indie sneaked back upstairs and jumped on my daughter's bed and gave her a kiss. Dusty is mommy's girl and doesn't run upstairs to check on kids. They are both sweet, but Indie may be more of a family girl than Dusty.

All of you need to call when you come to Arizona! There are not enough havs out here! We have a big yard for hav playdates-all we need is more havs!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

congrats to you Libby...Indie is adorable and I'm so happy for you and your family! I know how important it is that the "family" dog pays attention to the other members in the family! Izzy is daddy's girl and I say it EVERYDAY so he really believes it! (DH didn't want any dogs and he's become pretty smitten with Izzy so I want that to continue!!) I'm sure you children are thrilled that Indie pays attention to them. YEAH!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that's so wonderful to hear that she's a family dog. I totally understand how thrilled your kids must be. It's nice when they grow up a bit and can relate well to the pets.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Her coat is gorgeous. Looks so silky.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Joelle I go out to AZ pretty often as my in-laws have a home at Superstition Mountain and we advertise our wedding photo/video biz in some AZ Wedding publications.

It would be great to hang with the Havs, as there are NONE at least that I no of around here.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Amy,
PM me sometime when you are coming out this way and we will plan something!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> More photos-finally!-uploading problem solved (don't install beta versions of parental controls!)
> I think the hair on Indie's muzzle has been trimmed. Either that or she's chewed it off. It gives her an interesting look, but she's cute.


Ooooooooooooooooh I love the muzzle cut like that!! The picture of Indie sitting alone looks like a poodle. I even had my husband come look and he loves it....then he told our standard poodle she wasn't the only poodle in the house and she came and looked at my monitor. She shook her head and yawned ound:
Congratulations on Indie!!! He's beautiful.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Ooooooooooooooooh I love the muzzle cut like that!! The picture of Indie sitting alone looks like a poodle. I even had my husband come look and he loves it....then he told our standard poodle she wasn't the only poodle in the house and she came and looked at my monitor. She shook her head and yawned ound:


LOL, she is a typical standard!!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

juliav said:


> LOL, she is a typical standard!!!!


I hadn't thought of it that way! Dusty has such a fluffy face, I've been trying to get used to Indie's without so much mustache! It's growing on me a bit. 
She is just a sweet, funny girl. She was dragging a kid-sized sleeping bag around today. And she shredded a kleenex and then fell asleep on her back with the pieces on her belly. And she and Dusty spend half the day in RLH mode. 
And she pooped and peed in my son'd bedroom! :frusty:Going to have to keep a close eye on that until she learns how to ring the bell to go outside! Trouble is, she seems to be able to hold it forever and doesn't always go when we send her out. She is eating kibble like a champ now.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> And she pooped and peed in my son'd bedroom! :frusty:Going to have to keep a close eye on that until she learns how to ring the bell to go outside! Trouble is, she seems to be able to hold it forever and doesn't always go when we send her out.


Argg! on the pooping and peeing! At least with her being older she'll have it all under control before you know it! She sure is a cutie pie! I love the light and dark dogs together. They make a good pair!


----------

